# Cannot switch back to console



## ZappyDaemon (Jan 4, 2010)

Hi,
I bought new laptop sony vaio sr-55, it has amd radeon 4570.
X.org was configured to use radeonhd driver, after entering graphic mode (e.g. gdm started). I cannot display console by press [Ctrl]-[Alt]-[F1], it just show a blank screen.
I am running 8-STALBE, just CVSUPed, but didn't help.
Does anyone has same problem?

Eric


----------



## fonz (Jan 4, 2010)

ZappyDaemon said:
			
		

> after entering graphic mode (e.g. gdm started). I cannot display console by press [Ctrl]-[Alt]-[F1], it just show a blank screen.


I may be way off here, but have you checked your /etc/ttys? If the appropriate tty* entries are present and turned on, are the corresponding getty processes running?

If so, it *might* be that your WM/DE is capturing the Ctrl-Alt-Fx keystrokes. Also, it may simply take a little while. On my laptop for instance it sometimes takes 30 or so seconds from the moment I hit Ctrl-Alt-Fx before I am finally dropped to the console.

Hope this helps,

Alphons

Edit: Whoops, I missed the blank screen part so it appears that my last paragraph does not apply. The first one still does, though.


----------



## zeiz (Jan 4, 2010)

What if just press Ctrl-Alt-F2?


----------



## ZappyDaemon (Jan 7, 2010)

I think it switched to console already, because if I typed "shutdown -p now" then my laptop will power off soon.
It just did not show any thing!


----------



## SirDice (Jan 7, 2010)

Try updating your ports tree and your ports. This issue isn't really FreeBSD related, it's an Xorg issue.


----------



## ZappyDaemon (Jan 8, 2010)

All things are updated, include src and ports.

```
~> uname -a
FreeBSD vaio 8.0-STABLE FreeBSD 8.0-STABLE #1: Thu Jan  7 12:24:23 CST 2010     root@vaio:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/VAIO-SR55  amd64
~> pkg_info -xI xorg-
linux-f10-xorg-libs-7.4_1 Xorg libraries (Linux Fedora 10)
xorg-7.4_2          X.Org complete distribution metaport
xorg-apps-7.4_1     X.org apps meta-port
xorg-docs-1.4,1     X.org documentation files
xorg-drivers-7.4_2  X.org drivers meta-port
xorg-fonts-100dpi-7.4 X.Org 100dpi bitmap fonts
xorg-fonts-7.4      X.org fonts meta-port
xorg-fonts-75dpi-7.4 X.Org 75dpi bitmap fonts
xorg-fonts-cyrillic-7.4 X.Org Cyrillic bitmap fonts
xorg-fonts-miscbitmaps-7.4 X.Org miscellaneous bitmap fonts
xorg-fonts-truetype-7.4 X.Org TrueType fonts
xorg-fonts-type1-7.4 X.Org Type1 fonts
xorg-libraries-7.4  X.org libraries meta-port
xorg-macros-1.2.1   X.Org development aclocal macros
xorg-server-1.6.1,1 X.Org X server and related programs
xorg-vfbserver-1.6.1,1 X virtual framebuffer server from X.Org
~> pkg_info -xI gnome2
gnome2-2.28.2       The "meta-port" for the GNOME 2 integrated X11 desktop
```
I even tried:

```
~# sysctl hw.acpi.reset_video=1
```
but didn't help.


----------



## bigearsbilly (Jan 8, 2010)

how's it going?


----------



## FreeMWP (Jan 13, 2010)

The problem is that the ports graphics/dri, graphics/libGL*, graphics/libglut, graphics/mesa-demos and graphics/libdrm has not been updated to use Mesa3D 7.6, witch support experimental r600 driver. You can google the internet for some patches, and patch your portstree your self, or wait untill the portstree has been updated.


----------



## ZappyDaemon (Jan 20, 2010)

Thanks for FreeMWP, I'll wait ports tree updated.


----------

